

Ask HN: How do you challenge yourself? - tuyguntn

I am serial beginner in lots of fields, so from time to time I try to challenge myself, this time I am going to challenge myself by building marketplace in 10days.<p>So how do you challenge yourself?
======
mc_hammer
i keep trying new frameworks out and deciding what i like and not. sometimes i
try to patch the missing features and when it becomes a clusterfuck i decide
the framework is actually the problem.

also tried code golfing for the first time last week & it was a lot of fun...
i learned a lot of really cool and not-very-useful stuff about C doing that.

~~~
tuyguntn
by the way do you practice code kata's?

~~~
mc_hammer
no :/

